

Clickpass (acquired) recruiting salaried "co-founder" to build Clickpass II - petenixey
http://blog.clickpass.com/2009/02/03/clickpass-hiring-a-salaried-co-founder-to-build-clickpass-2/

======
fizx
Last year's "rock star" developer is this year's "co-founder".

Edit: Ok, that's a little snarky. Apologies. I think everyone's a bit tired of
job postings that appeal to a false sense of ego. Can we call this position
something factual, like "dev lead"?

PPS: In other thoughts, how does this affect resumes? Can you actually put
"Co-founder, ClickPass" on your CV? What happens when your next potential
employer asks about it?

Her: "What was it like starting a new company?"

You: "Well, actually, um ...."

~~~
petenixey
Hi Fizx, The position is for someone to lead development but also to help lead
the overall strategy of a seedling product. It's a fairly unusual role.

The title of the post reflects this and is not to be misleading (after all the
company has already been acquired). It's an indication of the founder-
characteristics required from the position albeit with very good salary,
bonus, equity and healthcare in return.

~~~
raffi
I'm going to follow the rule of not saying anything I wouldn't say if you were
right here. So pretend we're having a beer:

I have to agree with fizx, I thought this was misleading. I wouldn't consider
myself a cofounder without equity.

I appreciate your effort to get applicants excited about the position but I
think the pool you're recruiting from sees through this stuff and would prefer
you gave it to them straight.

Congrats on your acquisition, making it this far, and good luck bringing the
next generation of talent up in your company!

~~~
kevTheDev
Very small point, but equity is mentioned

~~~
raffi
I missed the equity bit when I looked at the post. My main point is many of us
see through inflated titles and some (myself included) perceive them
negatively.

------
redorb
really my first impression is "Don't call me a founder unless I have equity" -
personally titles don't mean shit to me.

~~~
hapless
It's under the "Compensation" header: "Competitive salary, healthcare, bonus,
401k _and equity_ "

~~~
tptacek
You mean like _every other company in the Valley offers to everyone_?

------
teej
Just a note: there's no indication as to location or onsite/offsite. Those
things are both pretty important.

~~~
petenixey
Hi Teej, The position is onsite and in SOMA, San Francisco

------
sh1mmer
I just had lunch with Peter who was as always a lovely chap to spend time
with. I'm looking forward to see who Peter finds to work with.

~~~
petenixey
lol - thanks Tom. Great to catch up.

------
apgwoz
Wait, why is no one saying "congratulations" for the acquisition, is it old
news? Either way, Congrats Clickpass!

~~~
jeroen
Yup, old news: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=402973>

